# poly over teak oil?



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

quick question-
can polyurethane be applied over teak oil?
(the wood, in this case, is teak!)

thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Quick answer...*

Yes. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Devildog said:


> quick question-
> can polyurethane be applied over teak oil?
> (the wood, in this case, is teak!)
> 
> thanks!


What exactly are you calling Teak Oil?












 







.


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks!

hi c-man
they have 4 brands here, none of which disclose exactly what is in their teak oil....
so we use one by TOA
because their tech sheet says it has 'no film'
http://www.toagroup.com/th/prdct/prd_dtl.aspx?param=8


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Devildog said:


> thanks!
> 
> hi c-man
> they have 4 brands here, none of which disclose exactly what is in their teak oil....
> ...


Not much of a tech sheet. Teak Oil can be primarily other oils as described..._"Teak oils are primarily either linseed oil or tung oil, bolstered by resins to make them more durable. Linseed oil tends to darken the teak, but it is significantly cheaper. Tung oil doesn't darken the wood, and it is more water resistant than linseed oil-a notable advantage for boat use. However, a month or two after application, it may be hard to discern that much difference since both oils carbonize in the sun and turn dark. Proprietary teak oils address this problem with various additives, including pigments, UV filters, and mildew retardants. Some that perform admirably in one climate are reviled in another. If you are going to oil your teak, make your teak oil selection based on the recommendations of other boatowners in your area."_

Many have a good percentage of aliphatic petroleum distillates. When dry, can be coated with an oil base polyurethane.









 







.


----------

